# Using i-phone for a flashlight



## Stainz (Feb 17, 2015)

I had a new replacement dishwasher 'professionally installed' by a big box store's 'plumbing' installer, who would have parts on his truck should they be needed, last night. When the installer started removing the old dw, he used an app on his 'smart' phone, despite my offering him my S-F Eb-1 Backup from my pocket or my Fenix PD-35 from my desk to illuminate the under sink area. He would reposition it - or answer it - every minute or two. I should have known he wasn't a plumber - he admitted that when he saw the supply valve leaking - and turned it off (I still have don't have a functional dishwasher!). My beef re the installation isn't relative - it's the widespread use of a communications device as an LED flashlight that gripes me. It's odd that such folk will criticize me for my 'expensive' flashlights, yet use an i6+ as a flashlight... which costs more than I've ever spent on a flashlight. I may be preaching to the choir... but not my wife - she uses her i5 for a flashlight!

Opinions?

Stainz


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 17, 2015)

"Proper use of an iPhone for a flashlight," by more_vampires.

Step 1. Open the web browser app "Safari."
Step 2. Navigate to a flashlight sales site or ask for help on Candlepowerforums.com
Step 3. Order the flashlight online.
Step 4. Stop wasting the communications battery for something better handled by a dedicated device and receive increased performance.

 My opinion, of course.


----------



## JPA261 (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't worry, I am on the same boat and my wife would do the same thing until I bought her a streamlight microstream. She now carries that everywhere and hasnt used her phone since. I recently went back to my HDS flashlight after figuring out how to program it and far more superior to the iPhone light. It drains your battery a lot, especially if you need it for emergencies. I guess some people will not understand.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh yeah, those SL Microstreams are great.

Any bets on the durability of a SL MS or HDS versus iPhone? 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ruction-test-2-(It-s-over-)-w-lithium-runtime

...so the "plumber" was placing his iPhone near a leaky water valve? Those things aren't even water resistant...


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Feb 17, 2015)

Not exactly smart. I have a light on my phone too but well, i'm not going to use my only phone battery for a light. I don't even use my phone as an mp3 player.. i got a device strictly for that. I also have plenty of small flashlights that are, well designed for light of course, and you wonder why these folks never have a cellphone battery last longer than a year or 2.


----------



## darwin (Feb 17, 2015)

I've used mine before... usually to help locate one of the real flashlights - or if I KNEW that (shocking, I know) I didn't have a real light or two with me. I'm glad that they added both the LED and the software switch to use it as a light... Even if I don't use it. For some people, it's the best flashlight they've ever tried- and it's always with them. As they say: "The best [camera/flashlight/tool/whatever] in the world is the one you have with you."

Then again, I wish they'd remove the stupid "Phone" app from the iPhone 6. I pretty much only use mine as a music playing camera (see above re: "the camera you have with you."

hmmm... an HDS light with headphone jack and camera... problem solved!


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 17, 2015)

LOL! Flashlight with headphone jack for those who love the sound of their PWM.


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 17, 2015)

Cannot see the problem myself,you like a decent torch he prefers to use his phone. Although I carry an edc I still have the phone app and use it.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 17, 2015)

My iPhone 6 light has a nice floody tint. Useful for when I don't have my flashlight. But I definitely prefer a torch. My phone is just a last option.

I like that it's not an app or hard to get to. Just swipe up from the bottom of the screen and there it is.


----------



## Stream (Feb 17, 2015)

CPFers would often hear "why in the world would you carry a flashlight with you?" Now imagine how much more redundant EDCing a flashlight will seem to the average Joe or Sally now that they can say "why in the world would you carry a flashlight with you when there's an app for that?" lol

I guess there's something to the saying "The best [camera/flashlight/tool/whatever] in the world is the one you have with you" that darwin mentioned above. I'm sure some people carry cameras everywhere, but for me the cell phone camera is the only camera I will have handy whenever I need or feel like taking pictures or recording video. Similarly I can see the convenience factor for the average person when it comes to using the phone's camera LED as a flashlight, however, I can not fathom why a professional plumber or dishwasher installer would not carry a dedicated light and instead risk breaking his expensive iPhone.

Personally, I rarely use the LED on my phone as I will most often at the very least have a Nitecore Tube on my car keys, and / or an E05 in the small coin pocket of my jeans. Quite often I will even carry a PD35 clipped to the inside of my jeans pocket. The LED on my phone is roughly in the same neighborhood as my E05 in terms of brightness, but I don't find that it drains the battery of the phone anywhere near as much as some may think. So you should be perfectly able to use your phone as a flashlight every now and then and still have more than enough juice left to make phone calls. I find that turning off all or most background data for apps is a huge power saver, not to mention the data usage on your bill.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 17, 2015)

For your average person, the iPhone flashlight app is all they'll ever need - maybe 10-30 seconds of light while they look through their bag, car, or find their way to a light switch. Some of us are more prudent, and like to be ready for when a light is needed for more than 1 minute, or in the rain, or in the snow, or to see more than 5 yards ahead.

Kind of hard to use an iPhone flashlight app to "disorient" an attacker


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 17, 2015)

I only use it for illumination when going upstairs to bed.


----------



## ScottJD (Feb 17, 2015)

I use my iPhone 6 for videos, and used to do the same with the 5S. But I never use the flash in the phone for lighting when doing videos, I have a separate light with 40 LEDs that I can change the color and tints called the Kick light by Rift labs.
But I have in the past used it for a flashlight sneaking into the bedroom late at night. I have the tube also but the keys rattle waking her up. 
I would never use my iPhone for working on a car or doing electrical or plumbing, I would have a separate light for that.
I did recently get a ZebraLight SC52W L2 and was recently doing a video on dropping my toro deck and installing the plow and found that my Kick light was not charged, it's also a little big to get under the tractor in tight spots. I pulled out my SC52W and was delighted and surprised how good it worked and looked on video once I found the correct level of brightens. So now for those fast videos or pictures on the go I may not use the phone flash at all since I EDC my SC52W and it brings out the colors nice.



Scott


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Feb 17, 2015)

Stream said:


> CPFers would often hear "why in the world would you carry a flashlight with you?" Now imagine how much more redundant EDCing a flashlight will seem to the average Joe or Sally now that they can say "why in the world would you carry a flashlight with you when there's an app for that?" lol



Oh man i didn't even think about that. But yeah, guess pretty soon we'll be hearing folks asking that and just when you thought people would actually start carrying lights around they start carrying phones with lights. Haha..



> but I don't find that it drains the battery of the phone anywhere near as much as some may think. So you should be perfectly able to use your phone as a flashlight every now and then and still have more than enough juice left to make phone calls. I find that turning off all or most background data for apps is a huge power saver, not to mention the data usage on your bill.




Yeah it most likely doesn't drain the battery much, i don't really rely on my phone's light to illuminate my path but in a pinch at least i know it's there if i ever need it. But in case of a drastic emergency i'd like the phone to be available for calling so i can still see while i'm using the phone. All these features they put in phones are nice but for me i prefer an actual flashlight and a music player. While these may not drain the battery much leaving the phone running and getting different notifications for facebook, weather and calls i prefer to leave it at that and that way i got that extra minute of talking or sending someone a text if i need it. I also keep a portable charger so in case the phone does need some power i can supply it with some AA batteries. The nice thing though of having a light on the phone is you can use it to check your nonfunctional light if it ever happens and then look for your secondary light if needed.


----------



## JerryM (Feb 17, 2015)

I have several SK 68 clones that I keep just to give away. I have given several away to repairmen. The seem to appreciate them. One was also a bicycle rider, and evidently rode at night. The next time I saw him he told me how he and a friend were amazed that they could see the mountains where they were riding.  Glad they did not see a pair of Mtn Lion eyes looking back at them. 
If folks would just carry a small light they would be surprised how often they would use it, if just to look into dark cabinets.

Jerry


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 17, 2015)

Stainz said:


> I had a new replacement dishwasher 'professionally installed' by a big box store's 'plumbing' installer, who would have parts on his truck should they be needed, last night. When the installer started removing the old dw, he used an app on his 'smart' phone, despite my offering him my S-F Eb-1 Backup from my pocket or my Fenix PD-35 from my desk to illuminate the under sink area. He would reposition it - or answer it - every minute or two. I should have known he wasn't a plumber - he admitted that when he saw the supply valve leaking - and turned it off (I still have don't have a functional dishwasher!). My beef re the installation isn't relative - it's the widespread use of a communications device as an LED flashlight that gripes me. It's odd that such folk will criticize me for my 'expensive' flashlights, yet use an i6+ as a flashlight... which costs more than I've ever spent on a flashlight. I may be preaching to the choir... but not my wife - she uses her i5 for a flashlight!
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Stainz



1) For clarification did he specifically criticize you for the "expensive" light or was that more of a blanket statement?..... Just curious.

2) Men that have jobs that require lighting on a daily basis that use their phone instead are missing a chromosome.

3) I know it's a double standard, but chicks get a pass as they _usually_ require dedicated flashlights less and an iPhone is a convenient and efficient way of providing occasional lighting. That, and they smell good.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 17, 2015)

Some people want a phone with a light. I'd rather have a light with a phone. I suspect Imalent will be first to market. They already have touchscreens.

IMALENT EU06 http://www.imalent.com/a/chanpinzhongxin/Exilie/2014/0707/2.html


----------



## NotSoBrightBob (Feb 17, 2015)

Just got my iPhone 6vnKT back from Vinh. The deDome looks a little messy but I love the new tint.


----------



## ForrestChump (Feb 18, 2015)

:hahaha:




more_vampires said:


> Some people want a phone with a light. I'd rather have a light with a phone. I suspect Imalent will be first to market. They already have touchscreens.
> 
> IMALENT EU06 http://www.imalent.com/a/chanpinzhongxin/Exilie/2014/0707/2.html




:laughing:




NotSoBrightBob said:


> Just got my iPhone 6vnKT back from Vinh. The deDome looks a little messy but I love the new tint.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 18, 2015)

You know you're on CPF when you read people talking about calling people on their flashlights.


----------



## Greta (Feb 18, 2015)

I have to admit I'm glad my iPhone has a flashlight on it. I can't tell how many times I've grabbed my camera (REAL camera) and phone (to use the "Sky Guide" app) to go take photos of something outside at night and while I always have tripods set up in the front and back yards, I can't always find my way to them and get the camera properly mounted in the dark. And while I usually try to grab up a flashlight to hang around my neck or a headlamp, I often forget. So it's handy to have the flashlight on the phone for those few minutes it takes to get to the tripod and get set up. Of course... I could always go back in the house to get a flashlight... but that takes extra steps....


----------



## nbp (Feb 18, 2015)

:banned: 


:laughing:


----------



## JasonJ (Feb 18, 2015)

I have used my iPhone 5's flashlight feature... but mostly to find and get to my REAL flashlights. But those are never far away and most are placed in such a way that I can find them from muscle memory. 

It's a nice feature to have, for in a pinch... but given the choice.... nuh-uh.


----------



## Stream (Feb 18, 2015)

I love how apologetic a lot of posters are about having used their phone lights: it was only very briefly, or it was only to find my REAL flashlights etc. It's totally fine to use the light on your phone! No need to apologize or explain it away. Use whatever light you have handy, whenever you need it. The only cases I would say warrant admonishment from the CPF community are those were people are truly unprepared and rely on a phone light when they should have known they would need a flashlight for more than just a short period of time. Not to mention professionals like the OPs dishwasher installer who used his iPhone for light.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 18, 2015)

Stream said:


> The only cases I would say warrant admonishment from the CPF community are those were people are truly unprepared and rely on a phone light when they should have known they would need a flashlight for more than just a short period of time.



So I lived across the street from a convenience store that got robbed occasionally. Power went out one night and the poor clerk girl was trying to clear the store with a cell phone light. I guess she wasn't sure if she was alone or not. (I'd normally say "lolroomsweepingwithcellphonelight," but I was genuinely concerned about the girl.)

I couldn't stand it. I walked over and offered her a flashlight. At first, she had a panic-stricken look on her face as if I were there for trouble. I showed her one of my giveaway Sipik lights, but she refused. She insisted that she was fine and everything was okay.

To each their own. Personally, I don't understand 100% reliance on a cell phone for light in a higher-risk job. Here on CPF, we have plenty of threads about people baking $9 flashlights in the oven and rolling them in a rock tumbler. An iPhone not in a case may only have "one drop" left in it from new-in-box. It's also a theftable item during an armed robbery.

Durability, brightness, not wasting the communications battery, I just don't understand that girl. She's a mac person and I'm linux/x86.  I didn't have the heart to explain to her what was under the hood in the current Mac situation. I just let her go on her way, but made sure to offer her a better alternative. Perhaps she was scared that someone would give her something for nothing.

She was pretty and nice. I'd considered loaning her an Armytek. Oh well.

Takes all kinds to get through this thing we call life. Electric word life it means forever and that's a mighty long time, but I'm here to tell you... there's something else. The After World. You see I called my old lady for a friendly word, she picked up the phone... dropped it on the floor (ah, ah) is all I heard.


----------



## Stream (Feb 18, 2015)

Interesting story. I guess being in a neighborhood where the store would get robbed from time to time, she had a reason for being a little skittish. But good on you for being a gentleman and trying to help her anyway.



more_vampires said:


> She's a mac person and I'm linux/x86.  I didn't have the heart to explain to her what was under the hood in the current Mac situation. I just let her go on her way, but made sure to offer her a better alternative. Perhaps she was scared that someone would give her something for nothing.



I'm a Linux guy myself :thumbsup: But hey, Mac and Linux are both Unix-based, so maybe the two of you were compatible after all . Had you talked to her before going over to offer her a flashlight, and did you ever talk to her again after? If she didn't know who you were at all I guess she might have been worried that there was a catch to simply accepting an unusually generous gift from a stranger.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah, I used to get coffee there in the mornings. She knew who I was and that I lived across the street. A simple power out put her in panic mode and IMHO, her better judgement shut down. If I did something stupid, the cops and EVERYONE knew exactly where I lived. Even the Mayor. A few calls were made and the local leos started hanging out in the parking lot just before close. They got used to watching me playing with new flashlights. One time, a cop just couldn't stand it anymore and walked over to ask me what the heck I was playing with. Good times. 

At least she started smiling at me more often after that. Good samaritans exist.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 18, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> I walked over and offered her a flashlight. At first, she had a panic-stricken look on her face as if I were there for trouble. I showed her one of my giveaway Sipik lights, *but she refused. She insisted that she was fine and everything was okay.*



Willful ignorance. "If I keep telling myself everything is fine, then everything is fine!" That girl needed a reality check.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 18, 2015)

Reality check: She was displaying a beacon in pitch black dark that said she had a cellphone to take at a place that got robbed occasionally. 

If someone came up armed and said "Gimme your Sipik 68!" Then... so what?


----------



## cland72 (Feb 18, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Reality check: She was displaying a beacon in pitch black dark that said she had a cellphone to take at a place that got robbed occasionally.
> 
> If someone came up armed and said "Gimme your Sipik 68!" Then... so what?



Reality checks are different from person to person. I'm shocked she wasn't willing to accept a more capable tool when she was in need. I'm not saying the Sipik would've prevented a robbery, but it would've been smart to have a flashlight that wasn't permanently attached to your primary communications device.


----------



## Raven18 (Feb 18, 2015)

Last year after independence day fireworks, everyone proceeded to turn on there flashlight app on there phones and struggle to pack up and collect everything in the dim light.
So I take my X3vn and use the spill to illuminate the entire area. Was effective but could have used a more floody beam. 

This year I am taking my TN4A.


----------



## wjv (Feb 18, 2015)

I was at Ape Caves a few years back.

Actually saw some people using the light from their screens (not a flashlight app) to navigate the caves. These caves are thousands of feet long as they are actually old lava tubes.


----------



## Stream (Feb 18, 2015)

wjv said:


> I was at Ape Caves a few years back.
> 
> Actually saw some people using the light from their screens (not a flashlight app) to navigate the caves. These caves are thousands of feet long as they are actually old lava tubes.



Wow, that's pathetic. And were there no other sources of illumination?


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 18, 2015)

cland72 said:


> it would've been smart to have a flashlight that wasn't permanently attached to your primary communications device.



...and in that story, the power was out. She had no way to replenish her cell phone battery.


----------



## cland72 (Feb 18, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> ...and in that story, the power was out. She had no way to replenish her cell phone battery.



Hey, half of the population has below average intelligence


----------



## Berneck1 (Feb 18, 2015)

There are A LOT of people who just don't feel the need for a flashlight. Also, when you think about it, for everyday situations an iPhone light takes care of the job just fine in the vast majority of situations. However, a plumber using it as his primary light is just idiotic. He's just asking for it to get destroyed. Clearly not a professional.

As it relates to the average person, the issue really comes when you're in an emergency situation, and need to use the light for a prolonged amount of time. The last thing you want or need is your only communication device doubling as a flashlight and draining the battery. 

I personally don't see anything wrong with people using their iPhone light in a pinch. However, if that is there only means of illumination they are just asking for a bad situation to get worse someday. 



Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Grizzman (Feb 18, 2015)

I wasn't expecting to read Prince lyrics on the forum today.


----------



## dc38 (Feb 18, 2015)

cland72 said:


> Hey, half of the population has below average intelligence



I believe you mean less than half of them apply their intelligence...after all, the measure of smartness is by yhe magnitude of the application of intelligence.


----------



## darwin (Feb 18, 2015)

True story: I've lit a match to help find my Ra.
It ran down the potential energy really fast. Didn't have a stopwatch out, but under 30 seconds of real world use and it didn't turn on the second try. The color rendition sucked- though it had a nice warm tint while it lasted. The beam was horrible and flickered all over the place. It also got so hot I almost burned myself.

Unfortunately the warranty sucked and stated that it was single use only.

But I found my light. That's what mattered in the end. Ended up tossing the match out instead of sending it back for out of warranty repair.

edit: realized another fatal flaw with matches as a light source - most of them aren't waterproof. Always sucks when you try to turn a light on and it won't because it came into contact with a little bit of water.


----------



## wjv (Feb 18, 2015)

Stream said:


> Wow, that's pathetic. And were there no other sources of illumination?



None at all. . . 

And because these were old lava tubes, the walls were dark grey/black.

This is 100 lumens in Ape Caves. . (Fenix LD10)


----------



## idleprocess (Feb 18, 2015)

Stainz said:


> I had a new replacement dishwasher 'professionally installed' by a big box store's 'plumbing' installer, who would have parts on his truck should they be needed, last night. When the installer started removing the old dw, he used an app on his 'smart' phone, despite my offering him my S-F Eb-1 Backup from my pocket or my Fenix PD-35 from my desk to illuminate the under sink area. He would reposition it - or answer it - every minute or two. I should have known he wasn't a plumber - he admitted that when he saw the supply valve leaking - and turned it off (I still have don't have a functional dishwasher!). My beef re the installation isn't relative - it's the widespread use of a communications device as an LED flashlight that gripes me. It's odd that such folk will criticize me for my 'expensive' flashlights, yet use an i6+ as a flashlight... which costs more than I've ever spent on a flashlight. I may be preaching to the choir... but not my wife - she uses her i5 for a flashlight!
> 
> Opinions?


We see this topic every couple of weeks. Yes, there are situations such as yours where using a ~$600 smartphone as a flashlight is ill-advised and does the job poorly. There are also situations where it's more convenient for me to pull my phone out of my pocket and activate the flashlight widget for a few seconds' task lighting without risking damage to the device, running down my battery to any noticeable degree, getting trrrrbl performance from the phone LED, risking my phone's data being stolen by hackers, nor risking my safety.

A phone is something that most members of the general public are going to own - often as not subsidized by the carrier down to <$200 up front in the US. A quality flashlight not so much so, thus the incredulous reaction _you spent *how much* on a *flashlight*?!_



Stream said:


> I love how apologetic a lot of posters are about having used their phone lights: it was only very briefly, or it was only to find my REAL flashlights etc. It's totally fine to use the light on your phone! No need to apologize or explain it away. Use whatever light you have handy, whenever you need it. The only cases I would say warrant admonishment from the CPF community are those were people are truly unprepared and rely on a phone light when they should have known they would need a flashlight for more than just a short period of time. Not to mention professionals like the OPs dishwasher installer who used his iPhone for light.


I use mine all the time because it's often as not the best tool for the job that I have on my person. Decent for short task work, floods and is bright enough for navigating at walking speeds - especially indoors - doesn't use much juice when activated via widget (minimal permissions, too) with the screen off, and I recharge the phone at the end of every day so I'm never wondering about state of charge. Added bonus: it attracts so little attention from _the normals_ since everyone uses their phone as a flashlight from time to time.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Feb 19, 2015)

I just tried out the light on my new cellphone, that thing puts out a lot of light. I wasn't expecting it to be really bright but considering the LED was originally designed for camera use, but i still didn't expect it.


----------



## Pete4638 (Feb 19, 2015)

I ride a motorcycle, even in the winter. I always keep two small LED flashlights and a headlamp with extra batteries in the luggage. I ride in some pretty remote places in the North Carolina mountains and having reliable lighting if you break down is a must. Two years ago I was on the Blue Ridge Parkway well after dark when I saw a very dim light coming from an overlook. I pulled over and a man and his wife had stopped for a cigarette break and he had dropped his keys somewhere in the grass. 

They said that they had been looking for about an hour with no luck. The only light that they had was from her iPhone. The LED headlight and auxiliary lighting on my Harley put out over 4k lumens. I used it to light up the parking lot while the husband took the iPhone to look on the grassy side of the mountain. He slipped while trying to get back up to the parking lot and the $500+ iPhone went bouncing down the mountainside. Scratch one very expensive and poorly performing pseudo-flashlight. We found their keys a few minutes later. They followed me into Blowing Rock. 

The Blue Ridge Parkway certainly is not Alaska. But at night, you can ride from Asheville to Blowing rock and not see another vehicle on the road. It has its share of wildlife, including bears. These people were totally not prepared to spend the night stranded at an overlook. To add to their woes, there are very few places on the parkway where there is cell phone service. The flashlight that I was using when I found the keys cost about ten-dollars on Amazon. 





Stainz said:


> I had a new replacement dishwasher 'professionally installed' by a big box store's 'plumbing' installer, who would have parts on his truck should they be needed, last night. When the installer started removing the old dw, he used an app on his 'smart' phone, despite my offering him my S-F Eb-1 Backup from my pocket or my Fenix PD-35 from my desk to illuminate the under sink area. He would reposition it - or answer it - every minute or two. I should have known he wasn't a plumber - he admitted that when he saw the supply valve leaking - and turned it off (I still have don't have a functional dishwasher!). My beef re the installation isn't relative - it's the widespread use of a communications device as an LED flashlight that gripes me. It's odd that such folk will criticize me for my 'expensive' flashlights, yet use an i6+ as a flashlight... which costs more than I've ever spent on a flashlight. I may be preaching to the choir... but not my wife - she uses her i5 for a flashlight!
> 
> Opinions?
> 
> Stainz


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 19, 2015)

Okay, earlier I defended flashlights. I will now give a smartphone the flashlight treatment. POOF! It's now a high end flashlight!

Pros:
Lithium ion by default
Multiple emitters, primary white and RGBW panel array with many individual micro emitters.
Can't believe they put also put still and video camera, digital voice recorder, handheld computer, and a radio in the flashlight, too!
Replacement insurance is common and not that expensive.
Wide variety of aftermarket accessories and addons
Fully programmable and infinitely variable light output
Convenient form factor, easily pocketable
USB charging and external auxiliary runtime extension kits available

Cons:
Throw is really lousy.
Often requires a draconian contract.
Proprietary battery, not replaceable by end user in some models.
Delicate mechanism.
First flashlight in history vulnerable to malware.
LED swap is difficult or impossible.
Current boost mod must be done in software.


----------



## Grijon (Feb 19, 2015)

wjv said:


> None at all. . .
> 
> And because these were old lava tubes, the walls were dark grey/black.
> 
> This is 100 lumens in Ape Caves. . (Fenix LD10)



Awesome!


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 19, 2015)

Grizzman said:


> I wasn't expecting to read Prince lyrics on the forum today.


A world of never ending happiness
You can always see the sun, day ....or night
(...if you buy lights from Vinh.)


:candle:


----------



## Stream (Feb 19, 2015)

wjv said:


> None at all. . .
> 
> And because these were old lava tubes, the walls were dark grey/black.



I knew it sounded familiar when you talked about the old lava tubes, but after seeing the picture I remembered reading your thread about the outing you had with your family to the caves. You posted several pictures of what your lights looked like in the dark lava tubes. Awesome


----------



## Stream (Feb 19, 2015)

idleprocess said:


> I use mine all the time because it's often as not the best tool for the job that I have on my person. Decent for short task work, floods and is bright enough for navigating at walking speeds - especially indoors - doesn't use much juice when activated via widget (minimal permissions, too) with the screen off, and I recharge the phone at the end of every day so I'm never wondering about state of charge. Added bonus: it attracts so little attention from _the normals_ since everyone uses their phone as a flashlight from time to time.



I use a widget as well (one that came with the phone), and even though I don't use it often, I find that the it is plenty bright for most short indoor tasks. It is roughly the same output as a Tube, so I would estimate it to be somewhere in the 40-50 lumen range. However, it goes much higher when it works as a flash for the camera (maybe 100+ lumens). I'm sure I could increase brightness if I downloaded some dedicated app, but then I would have to worry about permissions and trusting whoever made the app. It's the same reason I generally don't download apps to my phone, they all want such a ridiculous amount of information, and even if they don't ask for much they can spy on you anyway. They don't make apps for nothing, especially free ones. A huge chunk of their revenue comes from ads and selling your information to third parties (such as spammers or worse). If I want to download fun apps I have a small tablet that contains no personal info whatsoever.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 19, 2015)

....but yeah, man, Apple's "Walled Garden" prevents hostile apps in the marketplace. Oh wait... You mean it's just user lock-in and there's malware? :shakehead


----------



## Stream (Feb 19, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> ....but yeah, man, Apple's "Walled Garden" prevents hostile apps in the marketplace. Oh wait... You mean it's just user lock-in and there's malware? :shakehead



I know, right?



Pete4638 said:


> I ride a motorcycle, even in the winter. I always keep two small LED flashlights and a headlamp with extra batteries in the luggage. I ride in some pretty remote places in the North Carolina mountains and having reliable lighting if you break down is a must. Two years ago I was on the Blue Ridge Parkway well after dark when I saw a very dim light coming from an overlook. I pulled over and a man and his wife had stopped for a cigarette break and he had dropped his keys somewhere in the grass.
> 
> They said that they had been looking for about an hour with no luck. The only light that they had was from her iPhone. The LED headlight and auxiliary lighting on my Harley put out over 4k lumens. I used it to light up the parking lot while the husband took the iPhone to look on the grassy side of the mountain. He slipped while trying to get back up to the parking lot and the $500+ iPhone went bouncing down the mountainside. Scratch one very expensive and poorly performing pseudo-flashlight. We found their keys a few minutes later. They followed me into Blowing Rock.
> 
> The Blue Ridge Parkway certainly is not Alaska. But at night, you can ride from Asheville to Blowing rock and not see another vehicle on the road. It has its share of wildlife, including bears. These people were totally not prepared to spend the night stranded at an overlook. To add to their woes, there are very few places on the parkway where there is cell phone service. The flashlight that I was using when I found the keys cost about ten-dollars on Amazon.



This is a great story, and what a bummer losing an iPhone down the hillside, but shows just how horrifyingly unprepared a lot of people are. I bet he wouldn't have lost a flashlight as easily, it would have been easier to grip and hold onto. And even if he had, losing a $10 flashlight vs a $500 iPhone...

It must be awesome to ride your bike through these remote and scenic places. Good think you come prepared!


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 19, 2015)

As a biker, I can tell you that BOTH a flashlight AND a cellphone (with GPS) are not optional. Lost track of how many times I stopped at the side of the road and said "enough screwing around, time to get there" and out comes the GPS. Oh, look at that. I'm in the wrong county!

GPS has saved my butt a couple times, finding a hotel in really bad weather... emergency tire stop, so on.

Blew out my driveshaft one time, scanned contacts, called a guy 14 miles away with a trailer. Bought him a bottle of his favorite whiskey by way of thanks.


----------



## Stream (Feb 19, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> As a biker, I can tell you that BOTH a flashlight AND a cellphone (with GPS) are not optional. Lost track of how many times I stopped at the side of the road and said "enough screwing around, time to get there" and out comes the GPS. Oh, look at that. I'm in the wrong county!
> 
> GPS has saved my butt a couple times, finding a hotel in really bad weather... emergency tire stop, so on.
> 
> Blew out my driveshaft one time, scanned contacts, called a guy 14 miles away with a trailer. Bought him a bottle of his favorite whiskey by way of thanks.



I'd love to go on roadtrips like that! Would have to learn to ride a motorcycle first, though lol.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Feb 20, 2015)

Pete4638 said:


> I ride a motorcycle, even in the winter. I always keep two small LED flashlights and a headlamp with extra batteries in the luggage. I ride in some pretty remote places in the North Carolina mountains and having reliable lighting if you break down is a must. Two years ago I was on the Blue Ridge Parkway well after dark when I saw a very dim light coming from an overlook. I pulled over and a man and his wife had stopped for a cigarette break and he had dropped his keys somewhere in the grass.
> 
> They said that they had been looking for about an hour with no luck. The only light that they had was from her iPhone. The LED headlight and auxiliary lighting on my Harley put out over 4k lumens. I used it to light up the parking lot while the husband took the iPhone to look on the grassy side of the mountain. He slipped while trying to get back up to the parking lot and the $500+ iPhone went bouncing down the mountainside. Scratch one very expensive and poorly performing pseudo-flashlight. We found their keys a few minutes later. They followed me into Blowing Rock.
> 
> The Blue Ridge Parkway certainly is not Alaska. But at night, you can ride from Asheville to Blowing rock and not see another vehicle on the road. It has its share of wildlife, including bears. These people were totally not prepared to spend the night stranded at an overlook. To add to their woes, there are very few places on the parkway where there is cell phone service. The flashlight that I was using when I found the keys cost about ten-dollars on Amazon.



Yeah having a 500+ lumen light will most likely save you $500 on a new iPhone . With that being said i don't spend that much on a phone, got an Android for $40 and it has a pretty screen and has good battery life. It does what i need it to do and that's all that really matters.


----------



## jjp888 (Feb 20, 2015)

Using any phone's camera flash as an led flashlight is not good.Manufactures don't recommend that.
Using it for extended time not only eats through your battery , but also will damage other electronic components inside it by the sheer heat it produces.
Remember there is no heat sink for the phone's camera flash led, that means it's use or objective is to act as a camera flash not as a flashlight.Also using it as a flashlight for extended period will eventually damage the led bulb as ther heat generated have no proper heat sinking..

So I recommend you to not use your priced gadget as a flashlight instead get a cheap brighter edc flashlight that you can carry everwhere..


----------



## Stream (Feb 20, 2015)

jjp888 said:


> Not many (infact none) manufacturer will offer stock flashlight app.It's always third party things.Also using it as a flashlight for extended period will eventually damage the led bulb as ther heat generated have no proper heat sinking..



My Samsung Galaxy came with a widget called "Assistive light". It doesn't run the LED too high (probably 40 something lumens), so I don't think heat is too big of an issue there. However, I agree that it's best not to use it for extended periods of time, and that it's better to EDC a flashlight.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 20, 2015)

I have opened a dialog with Vinh about emitter swap, current boost, and optics for a phone.

I'm intensely curious to see if he comes up with anything. It's already named. PhoneVN. 

A cell phone light is okay, but us flashaholics want dedome with thrower optics and current boost. Maybe slide focus, we don't know yet.
:laughing: Ha ha, only serious.

Did a quick web search for this. Zip. Nada. We'll be breaking new territory. All I could find was some guys doing an emitter swap.

You know you want it.


----------



## jjp888 (Feb 20, 2015)

Stream said:


> My Samsung Galaxy came with a widget called "Assistive light". It doesn't run the LED too high (probably 40 something lumens), so I don't think heat is too big of an issue there. However, I agree that it's best not to use it for extended periods of time, and that it's better to EDC a flashlight.



Sorry I got it wrong there ,previously no cell phone manufactures offered stock flashlight apps.But then all the malware came along with those third party flashlight apps.So they were some what forced to make a flashlight app.But no phone flash led's are meant to be used as a flashlight and no cell phone company or dealer would recommend it except for those unavoidable circumstanses .


----------



## DesertFox (Feb 20, 2015)

NotSoBrightBob said:


> Just got my iPhone 6vnKT back from Vinh. The deDome looks a little messy but I love the new tint.



This is CPF. We need beam shots.


----------



## Grizzman (Feb 20, 2015)

I've still got an old HTC EVO 3D phone....the one with dual camera lenses that'll take 3D photos (no I didn't pay for it). The dual lens system includes dual LEDs, and as a team they're quite effective as a flashlight.


----------



## idleprocess (Feb 20, 2015)

jjp888 said:


> Using any phone's camera flash as an led flashlight is not good.Manufactures don't recommend that.
> Using it for extended time not only eats through your battery , but also will damage other electronic components inside it by the sheer heat it produces.
> Remember there is no heat sink for the phone's camera flash led, that means it's use or objective is to act as a camera flash not as a flashlight.Also using it as a flashlight for extended period will eventually damage the led bulb as ther heat generated have no proper heat sinking..
> 
> So I recommend you to not use your priced gadget as a flashlight instead get a cheap brighter edc flashlight that you can carry everwhere..



The heat produced is minuscule - in flashlight mode it's dissipating a fairly modest amount of power. Given that there are other hot components in a phone (CPU, radios, screen backlight) that often dissipate watts, a quarter watt or less from the LED isn't concerning. The hit to runtime will be modest relative to running the display for a fraction of that time.

We're well beyond the age of needing whole watts to get tens of lumens from a LED (ala the original ill-fated "Luxeon Flash"). Many phone manufacturers ship phones with stock flashlight apps and most phones will use the flash as a video light at the same intensity that flashlight apps run at for indefinite periods. So the concern about damage to the phone is rather curious.


----------



## tdog02 (Feb 20, 2015)

I use mine in the mens room where they have the motion activated lights. Where I work, 8 minutes is about all you get before pitch blackness. Its absolutely absurd! I'm not taking care of business in 8 minutes or less so out comes the stall illuminator called iphone.:shakehead


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Feb 20, 2015)

tdog02 said:


> I use mine in the mens room where they have the motion activated lights. Where I work, 8 minutes is about all you get before pitch blackness. Its absolutely absurd! I'm not taking care of business in 8 minutes or less so out comes the stall illuminator called iphone.:shakehead



Sounds like you need a change in your diet, not an iPhone flashlight.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 20, 2015)

Nah, he's skipping out on work to browse CPF.


----------



## nbp (Feb 20, 2015)

You need a light you can tailstand next to you. It's easy to drop a phone in a toilet, rendering it inoperable. Don't ask how I know....


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 20, 2015)

tdog02 said:


> I use mine in the mens room where they have the motion activated lights. Where I work, 8 minutes is about all you get before pitch blackness. Its absolutely absurd! I'm not taking care of business in 8 minutes or less so out comes the stall illuminator called iphone.:shakehead



Same issue at my job, but I use my TubeVN when this happens.:thumbsup:


----------



## SCEMan (Feb 20, 2015)

This raises the similar issue of iPhone or dedicated camera. 

If I'm not going anywhere "photo worthy" my iPhone 6 is fine. But for events or vacations, I'll take a more capable camera. For our upcoming Med Cruise we'll be taking 2 cameras plus 2 iPhones.


----------



## ScottJD (Feb 22, 2015)

SCEMan said:


> This raises the similar issue of iPhone or dedicated camera.
> 
> If I'm not going anywhere "photo worthy" my iPhone 6 is fine. But for events or vacations, I'll take a more capable camera. For our upcoming Med Cruise we'll be taking 2 cameras plus 2 iPhones.



I do the same on photo worthy vacations or trips. I love my Nikon DSLR, or is it the lens options and filters that I really love?
But I have to say I recently had the iPhone 6 in low light concert and took some video of the show and was surprised of the quality of the video. A band member said it was better then the dedicated video camera they used and ask me to provide my videos to them, so I sent them a BluRay disk with it all. For video I'll grab the phone first before the DSLR. 


Scott


----------



## ScottJD (Feb 22, 2015)

jjp888 said:


> Sorry I got it wrong there ,previously no cell phone manufactures offered stock flashlight apps.But then all the malware came along with those third party flashlight apps.So they were some what forced to make a flashlight app.But no phone flash led's are meant to be used as a flashlight and no cell phone company or dealer would recommend it except for those unavoidable circumstanses .



Well I agree that the so called "maleware" flashlight apps may have forced some cell phone companies to include it by default. But if it one thing I know about apple is they would not provide it in the OS if it would cause damage with long term use. Part of apples strict app policy is to keep the phone functioning as expected to their standards. Older iPhones cut back how bright it is, newer iPhones have dual LED's and the flashlight feature only turns on the low light one that's also dedicated for video. When doing video and turning on the LED, the light stays on during the whole video shoot. 

I used to use it all the time sneaking into the bedroom when I work late shifts and it would be on for 20 min sometimes, but I've always thought it was to bright trying not to wake the other half. I now have the SC52W L2 I use instead with lower light output and it doesn't wake her when on low. 


Scott


----------



## reppans (Feb 22, 2015)

One of the primary "functions" of my flashlight is to be a spare battery container to charge my iPhone .


----------



## idleprocess (Feb 22, 2015)

reppans said:


> One of the primary "functions" of my flashlight is to be a spare battery container to charge my iPhone .



I briefly had one of those. I've always been a bit surprised that this particular combo-device genre has pretty much been limited to a subset of the power bank market.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 22, 2015)

jjp888 said:


> Sorry I got it wrong there ,previously no cell phone manufactures offered stock flashlight apps.But then all the malware came along with those third party flashlight apps.So they were some what forced to make a flashlight app.But no phone flash led's are meant to be used as a flashlight and no cell phone company or dealer would recommend it except for those unavoidable circumstanses .



Apple has included a flashlight app as part of their operating system since iOS5 was launched. Back then you had to do some digging to find it, but it was there.

With iOS7 the flash light can be accessed without unlocking the phone just by verticle swiping the screen and selecting the flash light. You can also access a calculator, timer, camera, Bluetooth, and Airplane mode.


----------



## Stream (Feb 22, 2015)

idleprocess said:


> I briefly had one of those. I've always been a bit surprised that this particular combo-device genre has pretty much been limited to a subset of the power bank market.



That is strangely one of the coolest things I've seen lol


----------



## ScottJD (Feb 22, 2015)

idleprocess said:


> I briefly had one of those. I've always been a bit surprised that this particular combo-device genre has pretty much been limited to a subset of the power bank market.



I got 10 of the $10 3000mAh power bank and light combos as Christmas presents. 2 of them wouldn't charge so they refunded me the cost of those 2 After taking them apart I discovered it was just a bad soldering joint on the main power lead to the battery. But now I have 2 3000mAh 3.8V LI-Ion 18650 cells to add to my battery collection for free because of bad quality assurance. 
And I made the one Circuit a small 18650 charger for 3.8V cells. Just soldered it to a 18650 battery cage and heat shrinked board to prevent shorting. Also removed the booster Circuit since I just wanted to use it as a charger only and it saved on space. 

Later I bought XTAR V2 charger that will work as a USB power bank when unplugged and also charge 3.6v or 3.8v. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's a story. Just last night I had a walk with the Mrs and we were coming back in the dark. The driveway is a long drive with overhanging lillly pilly bushes and we get a lot orb spinners that set up their webs along much of this driveway. Well, this was one time I didn't bring a light so the Mrs said to use the iPhone. It worked ok, only hitting one web with the top of my head just out of eye level but the nature of the beam is a bit too floody to catch the glistening silk. I had to walk slowly up and hold the phone about 10 centimetres away from the web to get an idea of where the webs lay. 

Of course, got to the front door and the Mrs pulls out the keys with a Fenix E05 on her key ring!!!! Not the first time she forgets that she has a light. One night she came back and I got a call to come outside. I went out and there was glow down the drive, she was stuck trying to navigate her way through the webs with only her iPhone, not quite game enough to get close to the webs to use the iPhone.


----------



## idleprocess (Feb 22, 2015)

Stream said:


> That is strangely one of the coolest things I've seen lol



They are incredibly useful tools - were it not for the weird (apparently isolated) malfunctions my example experienced, I would still have it.


----------



## reppans (Feb 22, 2015)

idleprocess said:


> I briefly had one of those. I've always been a bit surprised that this particular combo-device genre has pretty much been limited to a subset of the power bank market.



Looks interesting but I agree that it's primarily a power bank with flashlight functionality thrown in as an afterthought - I would prefer it the other way around. I personally EDC a 2AA > iPhone charger that primary acts as. my spare Eneloop container for my other AA gadgets, but while off-grid camping and traveling, I like running CRAAs in my flashlight since it (with a DIY dummy cell) will also charge my iPhone, or run any other 2AA gadget in a pinch.


----------



## idleprocess (Feb 22, 2015)

reppans said:


> Looks interesting but I agree that it's primarily a power bank with flashlight functionality thrown in as an afterthought - I would prefer it the other way around. I personally EDC a 2AA > iPhone charger that primary acts as. my spare Eneloop container for my other AA gadgets, but while off-grid camping and traveling, I like running CRAAs in my flashlight since it (with a DIY dummy cell) will also charge my iPhone, or run any other 2AA gadget in a pinch.



I would argue it's far less of an afterthought than every other combo unit I've seen, but a definitely secondary function.

A AA version would be a bit handier since almost everyone has stacks of LSD NiMH's these days, although lacking the watt-hours of an 18650 cell.

This will by my last OT post on the powerbank subject - suggest we go to the aforementioned thread or start a new one if we want to continue discussing the subject.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Feb 23, 2015)

In the event I don't have my EDC flashlight my tool is a Bic lighter. Instant light. More instant than any smartphone app. I've tried. That said I DO have smartphone flashlight apps. But I can't imagine reaching for them sooner than the Bic in a real world need for light. The Bic is just too instant, too convenient. A Bic lighter is the ultimate backup, and for more than just lighting.


----------



## Keisari (Feb 24, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> As a biker, I can tell you that BOTH a flashlight AND a cellphone (with GPS) are not optional. Lost track of how many times I stopped at the side of the road and said "enough screwing around, time to get there" and out comes the GPS. Oh, look at that. I'm in the wrong county!
> 
> GPS has saved my butt a couple times, finding a hotel in really bad weather... emergency tire stop, so on.
> 
> Blew out my driveshaft one time, scanned contacts, called a guy 14 miles away with a trailer. Bought him a bottle of his favorite whiskey by way of thanks.


From a paranoid survivalist point of view, it might be a good idea to have a traditional compass and maps on paper in your vehicle. I don't have those, but just saying. 

Developing a habit of always knowing the road number or street name you're currently traveling on is always good, and even more important when you need to navigate by traditional means. Plus this not only helps to avoid getting lost. It might sometimes be difficult to tell your exact location on a road you have travelled thousands or times. Been there... You might be the first one to arrive on a road accident scene, you might be even involved in the accident and still the only one to make the emergency call. Map and spatial awareness is probably more importantat than first aid skills. There could be other emergency situations where knowing(or at least being able to explain) where you are comes in handy. All this without relying on GPS or any electronics (other than a phone in case of an emergency call). Don't rely on GPS for navigation.

Most people are going to anyway, so... Never rely on unreliable and poor forms of GPS such as smartphones. This is analogous to not relying on smartphones or bic lighters for illumination. If you want to have somewhat reliable GPS with you, buy a field GPS device. A very basic model will do. Those are very rugged and reliable, even crash survivable when compared to cellphones. They are also way more accurate, better performing and faster than cellphone GPS chips. AA powered is fine, and lithium primary AA's recommended if rarely used. Maybe NiMH LSD if it's more a tool than backup emergency gear.


----------



## Pete4638 (Feb 26, 2015)

One of the problems that I have when riding in the NC mountains is that cell phone coverage is pretty much nonexistent. Even in places where there might be limited cell phone coverage, if you are in the electronic shadow of a mountain, you will have zero coverage. I carry a 2m/70cm hand-held ham radio with me when I ride. I can almost always manage to hit a repeater, if I need to. The Mt. Mitchell repeater is over 6k feet in elevation. It provides some of the best two-way radio coverage in the eastern US. 

I have been considering mounting a GPS on my bike. For the most part, I know the roads that I am riding on, only getting really lost a couple of times a year. 



more_vampires said:


> As a biker, I can tell you that BOTH a flashlight AND a cellphone (with GPS) are not optional. Lost track of how many times I stopped at the side of the road and said "enough screwing around, time to get there" and out comes the GPS. Oh, look at that. I'm in the wrong county!
> 
> GPS has saved my butt a couple times, finding a hotel in really bad weather... emergency tire stop, so on.
> 
> Blew out my driveshaft one time, scanned contacts, called a guy 14 miles away with a trailer. Bought him a bottle of his favorite whiskey by way of thanks.


----------



## Pete4638 (Feb 26, 2015)

A lot of my friends either have a dedicated GPS mounted on their bikes or at least in their luggage, just in case they need it. I know more than a few motorcyclists who have run out of gas, in the middle of nowhere, because they were lost or had underestimated how far it was to the next gas station. We have GPS's in all of our SUV's. I really do need to pick up one and leave it on my Harley. A GPS is a bit like a parachute or a gun, you don't need it often, but when you need it, you REALLY NEED IT!

Pete



Keisari said:


> From a paranoid survivalist point of view, it might be a good idea to have a traditional compass and maps on paper in your vehicle. I don't have those, but just saying.
> 
> Developing a habit of always knowing the road number or street name you're currently traveling on is always good, and even more important when you need to navigate by traditional means. Plus this not only helps to avoid getting lost. It might sometimes be difficult to tell your exact location on a road you have travelled thousands or times. Been there... You might be the first one to arrive on a road accident scene, you might be even involved in the accident and still the only one to make the emergency call. Map and spatial awareness is probably more importantat than first aid skills. There could be other emergency situations where knowing(or at least being able to explain) where you are comes in handy. All this without relying on GPS or any electronics (other than a phone in case of an emergency call). Don't rely on GPS for navigation.
> 
> Most people are going to anyway, so... Never rely on unreliable and poor forms of GPS such as smartphones. This is analogous to not relying on smartphones or bic lighters for illumination. If you want to have somewhat reliable GPS with you, buy a field GPS device. A very basic model will do. Those are very rugged and reliable, even crash survivable when compared to cellphones. They are also way more accurate, better performing and faster than cellphone GPS chips. AA powered is fine, and lithium primary AA's recommended if rarely used. Maybe NiMH LSD if it's more a tool than backup emergency gear.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 26, 2015)

Pete4638 said:


> I have been considering mounting a GPS on my bike. For the most part, I know the roads that I am riding on, only getting really lost a couple of times a year.



Garmin makes some great detachable units. You can mark where you parked, get lost, then backtrack to the bike. It recharges while docked to be bike. This is extremely popular in the sport "adventure" touring crowd. As it's got the maps already, a bit of signal loss doesn't mess with it much.

With cell phone GPS, no cell signal = no gps, no maps, no nothing. I've been out in the boonies like this with a cell GPS before. It's a nice comparison to a dedicated unit like the Garmins, but no real substitute for the real thing.


----------



## reppans (Feb 26, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> *With cell phone GPS, no cell signal = no gps, no maps, no nothing*. I've been out in the boonies like this with a cell GPS before. It's a nice comparison to a dedicated unit like the Garmins, but no real substitute for the real thing.



Well.... not really, it's pretty easy to set an iPhone up as a stand-alone GPS with no cell service (you know me - Mr. Hack ). Not sure how well it works on a motorcycle at speed through the mountains of NC though. I've been using a Garmin 60csx on a RAM mount on my bike for about a decade (also for kayaking w/marine maps and backpacking w/topo maps) - I love it. Came in handy on the Blue Ridge Parkway when we got caught in a crazy thick fog riding through the Smokies... basically let us know if the dang road was curving left or right - you shouldn't "rely" on it for that, of course, but fortunately it was dead accurate (least for that road). Got another Smokies trip planned for spring .


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 26, 2015)

I liked your story. It makes me wonder if we all need "Foward Looking Infra Red" (FLIR) gear when adventuring.

Snow here. All I can do is dream about riding.


----------



## Pete4638 (Feb 28, 2015)

The Blue Ridge Parkway is famous for its fog-outs. Once it closes in on you, with so few roads that intersect the parkway, you can be in for a long and stressful ride until you can get to a lower elevation and the fog clears. I know a guy who rides a BMW who ended up camping out at an overlook one night because the fog was so thick that he could not see ten feet in front of his bike. I have been on mountain roads in the fog where you could not anything on either side of the road. Sometimes you ride break through it as the elevation changes, sometimes you don't. 

Pete



reppans said:


> Well.... not really, it's pretty easy to set an iPhone up as a stand-alone GPS with no cell service (you know me - Mr. Hack ). Not sure how well it works on a motorcycle at speed through the mountains of NC though. I've been using a Garmin 60csx on a RAM mount on my bike for about a decade (also for kayaking w/marine maps and backpacking w/topo maps) - I love it. Came in handy on the Blue Ridge Parkway when we got caught in a crazy thick fog riding through the Smokies... basically let us know if the dang road was curving left or right - you shouldn't "rely" on it for that, of course, but fortunately it was dead accurate (least for that road). Got another Smokies trip planned for spring .


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 28, 2015)

I just put aspherics on an iPhone and did a side by side with a Sipik 68. iPhone had a slightly tighter throw, but Sipik won in throw distance in a darkened warehouse lair. It was obvious at 30 yards. Sipik was brighter, wider, and longer range.

Food for thought? Victory, Sipik 68.

Looking for Software current boost hack as "camera flash" mode is brighter than flashlight mode.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 1, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Looking for Software current boost hack as "camera flash" mode is brighter than flashlight mode.



Yes but the PWM is horrible ... this is how I used to do it with the Nokias ... 

There is a good reason as to why flashlight mode isn't as bright though. MY SGS2 was much brighter than my current 4S but using the flashlight mode made the area around the LED quite hot. I think Apple may have tweaked it to make it stay within operating conditions. 

I think the LED has changes quite a bit with various iPhone generations. The 4 was neutral than the 4S which is quite cool in comparison. The 6, seems back to the neutral.

Nice idea about the lens though. Got a few laser collimator lens I might try


----------



## more_vampires (Mar 3, 2015)

I held them up to the LED at first, to get a guestimate of focal length. A bit of rolled up cardboard and some clear tape was enough for proof of concept.

...and yes, it totally wrecks the form factor. Not the point, though.  Next is to figure out auxiliary heat sinking or active cooling with an aux fan or something.


----------

